# Stopping at filesystem boundary (GIT_DISCOVERY_ACROSS_FILESYSTEM not set).



## bryn1u (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys,

I don't know why, I don't know when, I don't know how but I needed use git(1) for ports download and when I entry `git pull` I'm getting some weird. I have seen this first time.


```
root@proton:~ # cd /usr
root@proton:/usr # git pull
fatal: Not a git repository (or any parent up to mount point /)
Stopping at filesystem boundary (GIT_DISCOVERY_ACROSS_FILESYSTEM not set).
root@proton:/usr # cd /etc
root@proton:/etc # git pull
fatal: Not a git repository (or any parent up to mount point /)
Stopping at filesystem boundary (GIT_DISCOVERY_ACROSS_FILESYSTEM not set).
root@proton:/etc # cd /home
root@proton:/home # git pull
fatal: Not a git repository (or any parent up to mount point /)
Stopping at filesystem boundary (GIT_DISCOVERY_ACROSS_FILESYSTEM not set).
root@proton:/home #
```

Someone can tell me what is going on and why ?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 16, 2018)

What are you trying to accomplish?
Which git server are you using?
How did you configure git?
Have you read a git primer or introductory manual?


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 16, 2018)

bryn1u said:


> I don't know why, i don't know when, i don't know how but i needed use git for ports download


You don't. All you need is portsnap: `# portsnap fetch extract`, after that command you'll be fully set. See also the portsnap(8) manualpage.

If you insist on doing this manually then you'd be looking into Subversion, not necessarily Git.



bryn1u said:


> and when i entry `git pull` im getting some weird. I have seen this first time.


See git-pull(1) or maybe better yet: gittutorial(7). What you're experiencing is perfectly normal and also well explained in the Git documentation. A Git repository is cloned, not pulled. You'd only pull changes from an already known repository into an existing repository. Well, you obviously don't have a repository set up yet. So instead of pull you would need to use clone.

Still... I wouldn't bother with Git either way and just rely on portsnap to grab a copy of the Ports collection.


----------



## bryn1u (Mar 16, 2018)

Not really.

I have repositories. I used to it normally. I did `git clone` and after that i used to `git pull` and always worked. Since yesterday it doesnt ! I haven't done any changes.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 16, 2018)

bryn1u said:


> I have repositories.


In /usr and /etc? I sincerely doubt that and it would seem Git agrees with me considering the error messages you got.

But if you're referring to external repositories then those have been best efforts at best. The official way to get the Ports collection is still using portsnap and/or Subversion.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 16, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> The official way to get the Ports collection is still using portsnap and/or Subversion.


It's nice that the unofficial way using Git works so well.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2018)

bryn1u said:


> I don't know why, I don't know when, I don't know how but I needed use git for ports download and when I entry `git pull` I'm getting some weird. I have seen this first time.


You're in the wrong directories. A `git pull` works on the current directory. So if you used git(1) to get the ports tree it's `cd /usr/ports && git pull`.


----------

